# Identifying a 1900s horse-drawn cab



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

It is just a little too blurry for me to tell anything about it....


----------



## dogpatch (Dec 26, 2017)

Under the best circumstances it is difficult to date or identify the maker of a horse drawn vehicle. Your best bet is to ask The Carriage Assn of America, Carriage Association of America | Helping preserve our horse-drawn heritage for over 50 years. , or The Carriage Library of America. Don't have their addy. Good luck!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

You’d have more luck finding info from a UK site, maybe a local Facebook group page that’s based in south Derbyshire, even small towns now have their own groups


----------



## soonguy (Jul 21, 2019)

Thanks for your advice folks!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Don’t know why I didn’t think before but try the Staffordshire Carriage Collection, they bought a collection from Ingestre that I think had horse drawn cabs in it. It belonged to the Earl of Shrewsbury.


----------



## soonguy (Jul 21, 2019)

Thanks so much, I have written to their expert guy.


Best wishes


Tony


----------

